# Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet results



## pkleppert (Sep 23, 2019)

The Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet was a HUGE success. All the swap spaces were sold out. Over 400 people attended not counting kids under 10. Would truly like to thank all the vendors from out of state that made the effort to attend. A Special thanks to Sonny House who chose to celebrated his birthday with us. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## Rollo (Sep 23, 2019)

... Great swap ... enjoyed talking to you ... and I found the Delta light I've been lookin' for! ...


----------

